# gake



## darrenlooby

Can anyone help me with the word "gake". What does/can it mean? Mostly in a martial arts context, if possible. Should squencial voicing occur?


----------



## Aoyama

Some more context would be helpful here*. Gake* can be what you call a "sequencial voicing" of *kake* , from *kakeru* = to put, spread, cover ...


----------



## darrenlooby

Thanks so far, more context:

In judo and jujutsu there are techiniques with the word "gake" in. One such technique, is ko-soto-gake.


----------



## Matching Mole

The term 外掛け is used in sumou ("outside leg trip"), would that be the same word, do you think? It seems likely.


----------



## darrenlooby

Yea, "trip" sounds good to me. Thanks


----------



## Aoyama

> The term 外掛け is used in sumo ("outside leg trip"),


*Sotogake*, here* gake* (from kakeru) = to throw , hence "outward throw" ...


----------



## darrenlooby

So, can we conclude that:

Kakeru means: to throw, to trip.

And (k)ake, (g)ake mean: throw, trip?


----------



## Aoyama

> So, can we conclude that:
> 
> Kakeru means: to throw, to trip.
> 
> And (k)ake, (g)ake mean: throw, trip?


depending on context, yes, but not always. I am not sufficiently versed into sumo or other martial arts to give other examples (there must be). If there is a *sotogake* , there could be a(n) *uchikake* ...
Other examples welcome.


----------



## Matching Mole

Aoyama said:


> depending on context, yes, but not always. I am not sufficiently versed into sumo or other martial arts to give other examples (there must be). If there is a *sotogake* , there could be a(n) *uchikake* ...
> Other examples welcome.


Yes there is: 内掛け (うちがけ)
Also rear: 送り掛け    (おくりがけ)

There are a number of other "gake" or "kake" throws:
 ちょん掛け (ちょんがけ) called "pulling heel hook", ちょん would mean chop here, perhaps?
 引っ掛け (ひっかけ) I think this one has the sense of the opponent being caught or trapped, perhaps.
 河津掛け (かわづかけ) "backward lift counter trip"
掛かる appears to have a bewildering number of uses, but I see it can be used to mean attack, or "have a go at": ~に掛かって行く or grasp, e.g. 刀の柄に手が掛かった both of which seem appropriate to martial arts.

Obviously, the English translations are not particularly based on the Japanese terms, but more on observing the moves themselves.


----------



## Flaminius

darrenlooby said:


> So, can we conclude that:
> 
> Kakeru means: to throw, to trip.
> 
> And (k)ake, (g)ake mean: throw, trip?


I think _kake_ or _gake_ is not an independent word but always requires a component before it denoting what is throw or how it is made.  So, in a nitpickery jargon only I seem to take delight in, _-kake_ (with sequential voicing) is a suffix for making compound nouns for throw or trip.



Matching Mole said:


> ちょん掛け (ちょんがけ) called "pulling heel hook", ちょん would mean chop here, perhaps?


ちょん may be another word with many uses but I'd say it is used here as a sound symbolism for a light quick contact by a small object.  Well, better illustrate with an example;
雀がチョンと手にとまった。
A sparrow bird perched on my palm.
[I couldn't clearly translate チョン but the sound metaphor is inappropriate if the bird that perches is as big as crows and roosters while the English _perch_ does seem to be choosy that way]



> 掛かる appears to have a bewildering number of uses


If you include both transitive _kakeru_ and intransitive _kakaru_ and various compound words thereof, the bewilderment deepens much further.    I often wonder if the core meaning of this set of words is "to hitch, make a light but permanent contact with an object" but this is too abstract.


----------



## Aoyama

> Obviously, the English translations are not particularly based on the Japanese terms, but more on observing the moves themselves.





> I think _kake_ or _gake_ is not an independent word but always requires a component before it denoting what is (the) throw or how it is made.


Both statements very true, to shed a better light on the matter.


----------



## darrenlooby

Matching Mole said:


> ちょん掛け (ちょんがけ) called "pulling heel hook", ちょん would mean chop here, perhaps?.


 
I see the word "hook" being used quite alot, but I can't seem to fathem what exactly that means. Not in an English sense anyway.


----------



## cheshire

Forget "throw," it's misleading.
Think of 掛ける　used here as meaning that of 引っ掛ける. Like 引っ掛けて梃子の原理で相手をひっくり返す.


----------



## Matching Mole

darrenlooby said:


> I see the word "hook" being used quite alot, but I can't seem to fathem what exactly that means. Not in an English sense anyway.


This "hook", I am pretty sure, comes into the English explanation of the attack through observing the move, not through a translation of the Japanese term, which does not intend a sense of "hook" in particular, I don't think, as "掛け" has a more general meaning in sumo. However, in the English explanation I believe it refers to the attacker hooking his leg around his opponent's.

There are some excellent diagrams and explanations of all the moves mentioned in this thread at the following site (Japanese site in English): 決まり手. Take a look at the entry for "chongake".


----------

